# Little help on UNLOCKING -Reliance Netconnect Broadband + HUAWEI EC150



## devx (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey fellas., i really need some help over here -- I'm trying to unlock the Reliance Net connect Broadband + (HUAWEI EC 150) -- actually several devices are out there in market followed by different unlocking methods and tools., But the problem is i couldn't found any sort of success approach on net for this particular modem., i have UNLOCKED other data cards before so it's not a big deal now., 

- I have used _MDMA_ but it's not recognizing the device.

- _Bitpim_ - Doesn't work for EC 150.

- _CDMA workshop_ -A very good tool but i don't have any accurate steps to follow UP. (AND i'm still reading memory)

- _Universal Master Code_ - Useless if i don't have correct IMEI no., actually doesn't support HUAWEI EC150 

It's the older card and i hope if somebody have unlocked it then please help me here., IMEI is not printed on device like some other devices have and nothing else is there in safety box., i just need to find out the correct IMEI no. or UNLOCK CODE and SPC CODE., details of the card are below.

HUAWEI EC150
HSD REV.A USB Stick
FCC ID: QISEC122
MEID: A000002D4A7ECD
RSN: RHWCDD220063379
S/N: BVA3MB 1121921557
SKU: CDHW 12Z1

Firmware Version: 11.104.04.00.114
Hardware Version: CE7EC122MVer B
Dialer Version: 11.030.01.16.114
PRL Version: 5

Hey friends., help me here......

Still NO REPLY  Hey somebody help me..............


----------



## devx (Mar 23, 2012)

Friends help me......i'm really stuck here.


----------



## summers (Apr 12, 2012)

U might try QPST.


----------

